# أوراق رائعة فى أدارة المشروعات



## محمود حازم عياد (28 يونيو 2007)

مرفق لكم مقتطفات من مؤلفات الدكتور / عطية جمعة الأستاذ فى الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة 
وهى تشمل حسابات وأمثلة متعددة لجوانب و موضوعات هامة فى أدارة المشروعات ولدى 
المزيد منها ولقد أوصانى الدكتور بأن أنشر ذلك فى سبيل اللة أسألكم الدعاء لة وسأوافيكم 
بكل ما حصلت علية من سيادتة لهذا الغرض النبيل 
بارك اللة فى فرسان العلم وزادهم من علمة 000000 آمين 
محمود حازم عياد
http://www.4shared.com/file/18786436/63e6b603/___.html


----------



## ابوسعاد (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزى الدكتور عطية ثواب العلماء ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أنت والدكتور عطية
هل هناك مشكلة في الملف انه لا يعمل معي


----------



## maseer (28 يونيو 2007)

بالفعل أوراق رائعة جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ABOSHADY (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم وزخرا لكم يوم الدين


----------



## medhat1973 (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير مهندس محمود والدكتور عطيه جمعه 

اسال الله ان تكون بخير وبصحه جيده


----------



## Mr. Data (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Muharib (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
احترامي


----------



## impire (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا والدكتور عطيه ...​


----------



## ام نورا (30 يونيو 2007)

جعل الله علمكم النافع وارزاقنا التي تساعدنا علومكم في استحصالها صدقة جارية لكم والدال على الخير كفاعله 
بارك الله جهودكم انت والدكتور عطية لا نحصي لكما امتنانا


----------



## النائف (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاء الله الدكتور عطية وانت اخي محمود خير الجزاء


----------



## الزعيم2000 (30 يونيو 2007)

ليس هذا بغريب عليك اخى محمود حازم ولا على الدكتور عطية جمعة جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (30 يونيو 2007)

تم التحميل بنجاح لكما جزيلا الشكر


----------



## مهندس شآمي (30 يونيو 2007)

اسمها 
أوراق رائعة 

والأروع من ألفها ومن نقلها لنا 


لكم ولمنتدنا جزيل الشكر


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (30 يونيو 2007)

*بعد موافقة الدكتور عطية على النشر*

أوريد ان أشارك بمحاضرات للدكتور عطية ولكن ربما يكون أخزاء منها للمهندس حازم السبق في نشرها وأعتذر عن هدر الوقت في التحميل ان لم تضف المزيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/18923762/5cdeb1e5/TPM_Lectures_-_Dr_3ateyya.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3119688/644efb09/sharing.html


----------



## faiqmohmed (1 يوليو 2007)

رحمة الله والديك


----------



## elgawy10 (1 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (1 يوليو 2007)

thx alot 
best wishes


----------



## المهندس قسام (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الجنة ... كلام رائع


----------



## rora26 (4 يوليو 2007)

thanx alot thats just great


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 يوليو 2007)

ENg. Mahmoud
How are you?
Do you Remember me?
I am Mohamed Hendy
1997, Sunset


----------



## albiladi (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للأخوة وللدكتور / عطية


----------



## m_a_abbas (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (6 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا العلم الرائع


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 يوليو 2007)

المهندس محمد هندى 
بعد التحية 
بالطبع أتذكرك وأتذكر الفترة التى عملنا سويا" فيها منذ عشر سنوات وأنت مثال للمهندس المجتهد 
أرجو أن تكون فى أحسن حال وهل مازلت تعمل فى مرسى علم أم غيرت الشركة
أخوك
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## hany79 (10 يوليو 2007)

100000000000000000000000000000 شكر


----------



## حماد جلال (19 يوليو 2007)

جزاء الله الدكتور عطية وانت اخي محمود خير الجزاء


----------



## khaled_omar (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى جمعة (22 يوليو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً ربنا يضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رامي المهندس (24 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (7 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## خالد قدورة (24 أغسطس 2007)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## dr_sara (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## samehgheith (26 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس الجنزوري محمد 
ان الرابط لا يعمل أرجو رفعه مرة 
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## خالد اليعربي (30 أغسطس 2007)

ماقصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرت


----------



## م .أبو يحيى (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Mohamed A.Elaziz (19 سبتمبر 2007)

اقدم جزيل الشكر للمهندس محمود حازم عياد على هذه المشاركة الرائعة واتمنى من الله ان يوفقه دائما فى مسيرته العطرة
واحب ان اضيف بعض الملفات عن ادارة المشروعات عسى ان ينتفع بها احد من اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66604
محمد مصطفى عبد العزيز


----------



## فايزة ركة (19 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع شاكرين لكم هذا المجهود جعلكم الله ذخرا لنا ولمن يبحثون عن كل ماهو جديد وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ايمن محمد ابراهيم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزى الدكتور عطية


----------



## Mr. Data (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزى الدكتور عطية ثواب العلماء ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## CVLMASTER (21 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم 
رمضان كريم
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## احمد1970 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد البوسيفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جعل الله علمكم النافع وارزاقنا التي تساعدنا علومكم في استحصالها صدقة جارية لكم والدال على الخير كفاعله 
بارك الله جهودكم انت والدكتور عطية لا نحصي لكما امتنانا


----------



## عزالدين عطية (21 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم 
يبدو أننى تأخرت كثيراً!!!!! فقد انتهت صلاحية التحميل من الموقع 
هل لى أن أطمع فى المزيد من كرمك وتتفضل على ّ وعلى المتأخرين من أمثالى فى إعادة الرفع ......؟
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مايك تايسن (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
ولكن لم استطع فتح الملف حبذا لو ساعدني الاخوة


----------



## مهم (21 فبراير 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adllan (22 فبراير 2008)

بسأل عن كيفيه الرفع من الرابيد شير
مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

الفيلات تم محوها من الشير هل من اخ رائع يعيد رفعها


----------



## وليدشعلان (23 فبراير 2008)

هاى دارين كيف حالك


----------



## م محمد كرم (12 يوليو 2008)

تم التحميل بنجاح لكما جزيلا الشكر


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الاشتر (18 أغسطس 2008)

الملف غير موجود على 4 share


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (18 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا و جعله في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## usamafathi (19 أغسطس 2008)

thanks alot
but all links dosn't work


----------



## virtualknight (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## عادل صابر نصير (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم و لسيادة الدكتور الجليل
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## TALALMSH (23 أغسطس 2008)

jzak allah kl kheeer


----------



## usamafathi (24 أغسطس 2008)

please any brother redownload again the link dosn't work
thanks


----------



## abukhalid (26 أغسطس 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## abukhalid (26 أغسطس 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## engmohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ملفات رائعة ومشكورين وهل من مزيد


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## إسلام علي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لكن الرابط الأول لا يعمل 
يرجى إعادة الرفع للأهمية


----------



## ابونور سمور (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط الاول غير فعال


----------



## zam0332 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووورين علي الجهد الطيب والمفيد


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمراء النيل (4 مايو 2009)

هل من الممكن اعادة رفع الروابط مرة اخرى


----------



## engahmedezz (5 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير يااخي محمود 
وجزاكم الله خيرا يا دكتور عطية جمعة 
وعلى فكرة انا حضرت للدكتور عطية جمعة قرصين فى تنمية الاعمال الادارية للمهندسين (جزئين) فى الجامعة الامريكية والراجل دة انا بحترمة جدااااااااااااا لانة جدير بالاحترام ومادة علمية وعملية جميلة جداا ويوصل المعلومة بسهولة ويسر بارك الله فيك يا دكتورنا وجعلة الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك واتمنى اشوفة تاني على خير 
مهندس/ احمد عطية
شركة بتروجيت


----------



## CVLMASTER (7 مايو 2009)

مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور 













اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله ، ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
وأسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
و أعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل
وأسألك من الخير ما سألك منه نبيك و رسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
و أستعيذك مما أستعاذك منه عبدك و رسولك محمد صلى اللةعليه وسلم
وأسألك ما قضيت لي من أمر أن تجعل عاقبته رشدا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين











​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ محمود على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## حسام قسام (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Mohamedei (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ودكتور


----------



## حسام قسام (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## بولزرق (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يحفظك ويديمك ذخراً للأمة


----------



## حسن عمر (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزى الله الدكتور الفاضل عطية جمعة عنا خير الجزاء واسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم له العفو والعافية . وبارك الله فيك اخي ناقل الموضوع


----------



## alsharafii (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط منتهي الصلاحيه


----------



## tej_telecom (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أنت والدكتور عطية
هل هناك مشكلة في الملف انه لا يعمل معي :87::87:


----------



## إبن رشد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الملف لا يوجد في الرابط ، على كل حال مشكور على الجهد أخي


----------



## عائشة البكري (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
جزاك الله خيرا ..ونفع بك امة الاسلام
(خير الناس من نفع الناس):56:


----------



## بودى59 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## م/وفاء (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الملف غيييييييييييييير موجود ممكن رابط اخر لو تكرمتم


----------



## حمزهههههه (16 نوفمبر 2009)

نرجو اعاده رفع الملف لانه غير موجود


----------



## kelo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kelo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع


----------



## ريان الجزيرة (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*ملفات رائعة*

جزاكم الله خيرا الملفات غير موجودة يبدو اني تأخرت لوممكن ترفع مرة اخري:11:


----------



## str (18 نوفمبر 2009)

نرجو اعادة رفع الروابط مرة اخرى لانها غير صالحة الان


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 00000000000000000000


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 نوفمبر 2009)

نامل التحديث للرابط ولكم وافر الشكر0000


----------



## AGhoname (24 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك وجزى الدكتور المعطاء كل الخير


----------



## م محمد كرم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الملف غيييييييييييييير موجود ممكن رابط اخر لو تكرمتم


----------



## محمدالسعيدعلى (31 مارس 2010)

*نرجو اعاده رفع الملف لانه غير موجود*​


----------



## محمدالسعيدعلى (31 مارس 2010)

*نرجو اعادة رفع الروابط مرة اخرى لانها غير صالحة الان*​


----------



## الدويري (31 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 أبريل 2010)

نامل تحديث الروابط 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 000000000


----------



## محمدالسعيدعلى (4 أبريل 2010)

*نامل تحديث الروابط 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 000000000*​


----------



## managment (4 أبريل 2010)

*نرجو اعادة رفع الروابط مرة اخرى لانها غير صالحة الان*


----------



## زليخا (4 أبريل 2010)

يا ريت يترفع الربط من تانى لانه مش شغال ولان الموضوع مهم


----------



## بسمالله (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاكما الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكما وان شاء الله تحسب صدقة جارية


----------



## hmt241 (5 أبريل 2010)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## kehh (5 أبريل 2010)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## بسمة بحرينية (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير عن الجميع


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*الرابط غير فعال00000مع التقدير*


----------



## afya1429 (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بسمالله (10 أبريل 2010)

ان شاء الله في ميزان حسنات


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و دعائى لك و الدكتور عطية بكامل الصحة و العافية


----------



## alsharafii (12 أبريل 2010)

الرابط مايعمل


----------



## Mohamedei (13 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ودكتور


----------



## didine (2 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mohammed gamal m (2 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohammed gamal m (2 يوليو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## دعيج (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طلال السعدي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

عفوا الرابط لا يعمل ، امل اعادة التثبيت للفائدة للعموم - وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (2 أكتوبر 2011)

عفوا الرابط لا يعمل ، امل اعادة التثبيت للفائدة للعموم - وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## *الظفيري* (2 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## hmt241 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*نرجو اعداد رابط يعمل وجزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (2 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## seeker (2 أكتوبر 2011)

للاسف الروابط لا تعمل مشكور على المجهود


----------



## monex3001 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط مش موجود بيه الملف للاسف يا ريت ترفعه علي رابط اخر وشكرا ليك!


----------



## معمر السمومي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hmt241 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*
الرابط مش موجود بيه الملف للاسف يا ريت ترفعه علي رابط اخر وشكرا ليك!*


----------



## hmt241 (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*
الرابط مش موجود بيه الملف للاسف يا ريت ترفعه علي رابط اخر وشكرا ليك!*


----------



## sayedahmed330 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## kehh (18 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف محذوف من الموقع


----------



## gamalredwing (14 ديسمبر 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## طاهر1 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

اخ الفاضل المهندس الجنزوري محمد
ان الرابط لا يعمل أرجو رفعه مرة
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## esas (10 يناير 2014)

الروابط لا تععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععممممممممممممممممممممممممممممملللللللللل


----------



## amin1964 (20 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. و لكن الملف لم يعد موجودا 
رجاء اعادة رفعه


----------



## طاهر1 (20 يناير 2014)

الملف محذوف من الموقع


----------

